

Getting started with the new OpenDylan 2012.1 release - BruceM
http://dylanfoundry.org/2012/12/20/getting-started-with-opendylan-20121/

======
BruceM
Dylan is a programming language with a lot of influence from Common Lisp,
Scheme and others. It was originally designed at Apple (with external input)
in the early 1990s:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dylan_(programming_language)>

